# problème de librairies

## Arcord

Salut,

c'est encore moi, le newbie qui s'essaie à la gentoo.  :Wink: 

Bon, tout fonctionne bien, j'en suis super content, mais....

J'ai installé TacticalOps (un mod tiré de Unreal Tournament), et lorsque je le lance il me dit qu'il ne trouve pas libstdc++-libc6.2-2.3 dans les "shared libraries."

J'ai cherché sur le net, sans jamais les trouver.

Quelqu'un saurait-il où je peux les trouver?

j'ai chercher sur Tuxfinder, mais elles n'y sont pas.

----------

## SuperTomate

Essaie ça :

```
emerge lib-compat

ln -s /usr/lib/libstdc++-6.1-1.so.2 /usr/lib/libstdc++-6.2-2.so.3
```

----------

## Arcord

ok, merci.

Entre temps j'ai lancé l'installation d'openoffice, ça a l'air bien long. Je test ça dès que c'est fini (demain?).

----------

## _SkeLeToN_

J'espère pour toi que tu as pris OpenOffice bin et non les sources parce que sinon sa risque de te prendre bcp d'heure .... et pour le peu de vitesse que tu vas gagner sa donne pas grand chose.  En plus le source il va te demander pas loins de 2-4 gig dans /var pour le compiler ...

----------

## Arcord

Humm, ben l'installation d'openoffice a planté.

J'avais pas pris le bin, et comme pour l'instant je test Linux sur un disque de 6 Go (sur lequel je n'ai que 1 Go maxi de libre), c'est pas étonnant d'après ce que tu viens de dire. Je réessayerais avec l'autre.

Sinon pour mon problème de librairies, je n'ai pas non-plus usr/lib/libstdc++-6.1-1.so.2.  :Sad: 

----------

## SuperTomate

 *Arcord wrote:*   

> Sinon pour mon problème de librairies, je n'ai pas non-plus usr/lib/libstdc++-6.1-1.so.2. 

 

Ben, si tu fais comme je l'ai écrit plus haut :

```
emerge lib-compat
```

Tu auras /usr/lib/libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2

----------

## Arcord

Arf, oui désolé.

Je faisais plusieurs choses en même temps et je n'ai pas fait attention.

Bon, alors là j'ai fait le "emerge" et le "ln -s", mais je retombe sur le même  problème:

error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3/ cannot open shared objet file: No such file or directory

----------

## SuperTomate

Peut-être que ça débloquera la situation :

```
ldconfig
```

EDIT : non, en fait, je crois qu'emerge le fait automatiquement.

Qu'est-ce que donne la sortie de la commande suivante ?

```
ls -l /usr/lib/libstdc++*
```

----------

## Arcord

Bon, le système a trouvé une "solution" radicale.

Comme c'était ma première expérience sous Linux (enfin, j'avais essayé la MDK9 une semaine avant la Gentoo), je l'avais mis sur un petit 6,4 Go pour pouvoir continuer à utiliser winXP. Mais là, le vieux disque dur vient de lacher.

Dès Lundi je met la Gentoo sur le disque qui avait Windows et je recommence.

----------

